# Construction and Geotechnical



## chess5329 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi members of this forum!

I' have curiosity to know if anyone have use the books from Ruwan Rajapakse for the modules of Construction or Geotechnical in the actual PE test as a reference?

I've check on ebay for them, but I don't want to spend money if they aren't good for reference!

I'll appreciate any comment about it.

Thanks


----------



## EnvEngineer (Feb 1, 2010)

Ruwan is not perfect but does have some good construction sections, I found it very helpful for the price. He will need a serious update once more reference books become available.


----------



## chess5329 (Feb 1, 2010)

EnvEngineer said:


> Ruwan is not perfect but does have some good construction sections, I found it very helpful for the price. He will need a serious update once more reference books become available.


EnvEngineer

Thanks for your comment, but are they good for the morning section at least?


----------



## EnvEngineer (Feb 5, 2010)

You dont need anything except CERM 11 for the morning, they cant hurt since they will provide more depth but are not necessary. Having said that, the morning could change Ruwan does have 4 sections that are better coverage than CERM excavation, project cost analysis, scheduling, and cement mixing. If the morning question get more intense it would be helpful to have Ruwan.


----------

